# Came across this at my mother in laws.



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Alien egg pod???


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

sharkerbaby said:


> Alien egg pod???


Exactly what I thought of. From the movie.
Or someone shoved an m80 in an old basketball


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Mosaic Puffball mushroom?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Cook it for lunch and tell us how it tasted-if you can.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Gayle in KY said:


> Mosaic Puffball mushroom?


thank you!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Obviously the lost crown of the King of the Tin-Foil Hat bunch.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Gayle in KY said:


> Mosaic Puffball mushroom?


Yep. I think it could be any one of a lots of different kinds of puffball or earthball mushrooms:

puffballs

earthballs

I don't know the difference but some are toxic.

We used to stomp them and watch the "smoke" come off.

ETA: We called the "devil's snuff-box" when we were kids. Looks like a common term for them:

devil's snuff-box


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I taught my kids to stomp them, too.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have seen them in the woods when I was a kid, have no idea what they are called or what kind of plant they are.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have seen them in the woods when I was a kid, have no idea what they are called or what kind of plant they are.


Technically, they aren't plants. They are fungi. But, plant works I guess. I try not to get too upset when people go calling mushrooms plants.


----------

